
The Instrument That's the Key to Electronic Music's Future - prostoalex
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/linnstrument/?mbid=social_fb
======
MCRed
Many keyboards support varying pressure on a key to vary the sound, this is a
common input. The rest of the article is just as bad and nonsensical, as is
obvious to anyone who understands the technology of synthesis or knows musical
performance.

This article is typical of Wired-- Junk technology writing. They haven't
really been competent since the 1990s.

Wired articles really don't belong on Hacker News. It's "technology" reporting
for people who don't understand technology.

~~~
yellowapple
Do they support that dynamically, though? I know a lot of high-end keyboards
are able to detect how much force is applied to the key and adjust the sound
(usually volume) accordingly (i.e. "velocity sensitive"), but these are
usually like pianos, where the force is only checked during key press, not
throughout the sustain; the CS-80 is instead fully pressure-sensitive (volume
will adjust as you ease off pressure or reapply it without having to restrike
keys), which is what the article's referring to, and which I've yet to
encounter in the wild (though if you do know of a good example of such a
keyboard - particularly one that can apply "aftertouch" per-voice like what
the CS-80 does - I'd be interested; I've been looking for a good keyboard to
add to my shopping list).

~~~
drhayes9
I just bought this tiny MIDI controller: [http://www.cme-pro.com/xkey-
specs/](http://www.cme-pro.com/xkey-specs/)

On the features list: "Polyphonic aftertouch".

It's a little scary; I thought that was a super common feature and didn't
think to check that the one I was ordering didn't support it. I'm glad it
does, though.

------
gtani
I would love to have one of those, and i think poly aftertouch is pretty
uncommon (I have an Maudio Axiom (channel aftertouch) and Yamaha SY35 with
some kind of AT). People have told me Korg and Kurzweil had the best
aftertouch of the vintage synths

But: poly aftertouch for... $100: [http://www.amazon.com/Xkey-25-Key-Portable-
Musical-Keyboard/...](http://www.amazon.com/Xkey-25-Key-Portable-Musical-
Keyboard/dp/B00DU2VKV8)

------
kenbabylon
Where can I find an hackable input component that does XY and aftertouch? The
Synaptics ForcePad seems ideal but it looks like it's only available
integrated into laptops.

~~~
nutate
The kmi quneo and qunexus have some of that sort of hackable vibe.

------
yzh
I think out of all the new keyboards, I like this one the most:
[https://www.roli.com/seaboard/](https://www.roli.com/seaboard/)

